# Circus cotton candy



## yaasir (31/5/18)

Helloooo. 

Does anyone know where I can find Cotton Candy by Circus? Can't seem to find a supplier that stock this concentrate in SA. If I cant find it anywhere can I replace this with another type cotton candy, TFA, CAP, FW or FLV? which is preferred? Will this compromise my final product in any way if the strength is only 2% along with 3 other flavours in the mix that @ 3% each?

Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Regards
Yaasir


----------



## craigb (31/5/18)

Are you sure it's not this from TFA?


----------



## Carnival (31/5/18)

Is this what you're looking for? https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/tfa-cotton-candy-circus-20ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yaasir (31/5/18)

Damn you guys are right!!
Thanks man. Can see I'm a noob neh? haha
Shot alot!!!


----------

